# soon to be Basilisk tank



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

well i think that this will do nicely for a pair of basilisks  when i get the rest of my reptile room sorted (i.e racked neatly) i am going to set about turning that into a rainforest tank so keep your eyes out on this thread because this is going to be my progression thread


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

well those who fail to plan, plan to fail :2thumb:










this is just a rough plan of what i will be creating


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

well first go at rendering and i have just ran out of grout 3/4 of the way through doing the ceiling so i will have to pick some up tomorrow anyway here is my progress so far ...


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

I like the shape, quite a quirky looking enclosure, but should look very organic when finished.

Speaking of plants, some Swiss Cheese Plants (_Monstera deliciosa_) would look excellent in a Basilisk tank, and are native to the same region as Green Basilisks. I often have large rooted cuttings available, if they are of any use 

Best,
Paul


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

Paul112 said:


> I like the shape, quite a quirky looking enclosure, but should look very organic when finished.
> 
> Speaking of plants, some Swiss Cheese Plants (_Monstera deliciosa_) would look excellent in a Basilisk tank, and are native to the same region as Green Basilisks. I often have large rooted cuttings available, if they are of any use
> 
> ...



oohh yea  ill drop you a pm when im ready for the plants  

are they like this one


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

That's the one! The cuttings I've got are 20-30cm at the moment, but they take hold in no time!

Here's what they look like in my Honduran Wood Turtle setup:

That photo was taken last October, they're about double the size now! Very sturdy plants too, should take a fair amount of abuse from Basilisks climbing everywhere!

Best of luck with the build,
Paul


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

well today i got on with finishing the grouting  i found the beige grout the easyest to apply it stuck to the walls a lot better than grey or white so that might be something to think about in later builds.










i also had a full tin of expanding foam that wasnt being used for anything so i have started building up the walls. i put plant pots into the wall and then started spraying round them so i can plant things into the viv once it is all grouted over.

Before expanding foam









After Expanding foam









i will be getting some more foam tomorrow in order to continue with the build


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Good to see you making progress. What's the grey square on the back wall?

Best,
Paul


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

Paul112 said:


> Good to see you making progress. What's the grey square on the back wall?
> 
> Best,
> Paul


that is where the master swich for the electricity in the cellar is so we put an airtight sandwich box over it and siliconed it sealed  i think im going to either remove it or replace it 


well anyway i did some more with the expanding foam this morning  i got two tins ... i will put the second on after the first tin has cured to give it an anchor point...


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

well i just used the second tin and completed the back wall ... and i also chiseled down the front wall that the glas doors sit on because it was really doing my head in how thick it was so i built that up too


----------



## omen (Sep 26, 2011)

nice work mate


----------



## Lizard Loft (Mar 1, 2008)

The tanks looking great im sure it will turn out great!, my basilisk tank could do with a bit of a make over, the cheese plants look like a great idea!, 

my trio are still currently living in this... the large plant lasted around a year but couldn't withstand them crashing around the tank and landing all over it, so what ever you put in, be sure its a good strong plant



















If your planning on breeding them try encorperating some 'nest' boxes into your design, mine use theirs every year,


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

well i got home from work and cracked on with the tank despite being absolutely jiggared .. needless to say i only gave the back a slight going over with the watered down grout ... i will be going over with some thicker grout and another layer of watered down stuff . this layer was basically to give the rest of the grout something to stick to


----------



## Hutchie91 (Sep 16, 2011)

Looking good, would love to do this kinda thing for something  cant wait to follow the progress 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

well it got finished but thevbasilisk idea went out the window due to the mother retracting her statement about letting me have one and insted reinforced the statement "no more animals" so it is now homed to our pair of whites tree frogs ...


----------

